# Being labeled a "good girl"



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

The other night these 2 guys came into my work who used to work there and started talking with me and my friend. At one point one of them was like "look how nice this girl is" and my friend chimed in "yeah she's a good girl." I'm starting to think part of my problem is that I come across as too innocent. And the funny thing is I don't even label myself a "good girl", but people put me into that category because I'm introverted. The problem is guys really aren't into girls like me and I'm kind of getting too old for the "good girl" thing to be cute. What can I do about this?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> The other night these 2 guys came into my work who used to work there and started talking with me and my friend. At one point one of them was like "look how nice this girl is" and my friend chimed in "yeah she's a good girl." I'm starting to think part of my problem is that I come across as too innocent. And the funny thing is I don't even label myself a "good girl", but people put me into that category because I'm introverted. The problem is guys really aren't into girls like me and I'm kind of getting too old for the "good girl" thing to be cute. What can I do about this?


actually a "good girl" is attractive.... guys may want to have sex with the ****ty girl but they would much rather take the good girl home and introduce her to his parents...

****ty= one night stand
good girl= girlfrend

well at least to me, but i dont think im that different from most men in that aspect


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

I've felt the same frustration. I think there's really only two things you can do - put up an insincere front and try to act like the best baller you can be, or get used to the labels. The former has always resulted in failure for me and it's goddamn exhausting pretending all the time, especially for people I didn't even care about. So I think the best thing would be to get...maybe not comfortable with being labeled, but accepting of it. People like to overgeneralize and they don't put in the time and effort to get to know a person - which, believe me, does take time, because people are so incredibly complex. I'd imagine that's why you're so bothered by this - because you're so much more than a 'good girl', and people are only seeing this two-dimensional archetype they've created in their head of you, because it's easier than actually getting to know you. And it's terrifying when those people start making you question if anyone truly does know you.

But on another note, I think the good girl thing can be cute if it's genuine and not someone trying to fit into a role they're not made for. There's nothing wrong with coming across as innocent, if that's what you are. I think innocence is beautiful.

I think what I'm trying to say is there will be people who will always label you. The ones who try to get to know the unique little intricacies of your character are few and far in between. I just caution you on pigeonholing yourself. :s I've seen a lot of people fall into the roles people repeatedly give them, myself included. It's surprisingly easy to lose sight of yourself. I didn't want to sound cheesy and cliche by saying something like stay true to yourself, but...seriously, please do, good girl or not.



TPower said:


> What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


Thanks, that was totally relevant, A++ post, would read again.


----------



## LorenLuke (Jan 3, 2011)

TPower said:


> What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


Lies.


----------



## ahmed7 (Apr 11, 2013)

TPower said:


> What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


touche


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> ****ty= one night stand
> good girl= girlfrend


What he said. You just need to find yourself a good guy. Note there is a difference between a Good Guy and the infamous Nice Guy.


----------



## CButterfly (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't know. I think of myself as a good girl & I am proud to be one.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Throughout high school and college I was labeled a good girl. My guy friends told me they had respect for me and one called me a goddess. You're the girl guys don't want to mess with. You will attract the good guy and avoid the bad boys that are only looking for one thing. But yes, even some bad boys grow up and the woman they bring home to meet their parents is >>> the good girl.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

lilyamongthorns said:


> Throughout high school and college I was labeled a good girl. My guy friends told me they had respect for me and one called me a goddess. You're the girl guys don't want to mess with. You will attract the good guy and avoid the bad boys that are only looking for one thing. But yes, even some bad boys grow up and the woman they bring home to meet their parents is >>> the good girl.


So far this hasn't worked in my favor at all. It's like guys think they're gonna break me or something.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with being a good girl.

Would you want to be a grubby girl? :no


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> ****ty= one night stand
> good girl= girlfrend


Is there something in the middle?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

What is wrong with good girl? You wont be messed with by the opposite gender. So id a guy asks you out it will most likely be to date you without intent to harm. I would say that is a good thing.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> What is wrong with good girl? You wont be messed with by the opposite gender. So id a guy asks you out it will most likely be to date you without intent to harm. I would say that is a good thing.


The only guys who seem to like good girls are either awkward (no hate, I'm awkward too) or really desperate.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

TPower said:


> What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


You don't have a very high opinion of your gender, do you?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Yet if I'm called a good guy, I think it would show less of my "innocence" and I consider it more of a compliment of my morals, I don't think you should take it so wrong.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

You guys are stereotyping too much ...


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> The only guys who seem to like good girls are either awkward (no hate, I'm awkward too) or really desperate.


not true. I dated a farm boy. He liked me cause I was a good girl. If you live in a city then it just takes longer since suburbs and rural areas are more family based compared to cities. I know its hard but you should not change yourself to get a guy. That will leave you with worse anxiety all the time. because you have to stay in your fake persona. Look for shy guys. You may have to do the befriending and approaching, but it will be worth it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

TPower said:


> What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


wow not only do you know what woman want but you also believe you know what I want. All I can say to this is, speak for yourself, and congratulations on admitting how shallow you are.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

@ What TheTraveler said.

Personally I'd prefer someone like that, rather than someone '****ty' so to say.
But that's just me.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> wow not only do you know what woman want but you also believe you know what I want. All I can say to this is, speak for yourself, and congratulations on admitting how shallow you are.


You don't get the point.

If a woman is good looking, no matter what other issues she has, THERE WILL BE men interested in her. It may not apply to yourself, but it doesn't matter. Plenty of other men WILL show interest.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Of course he didn't get it lmao, as usual that's not what you said initially at all. You said that the only thing that attracts men period is looks. That's exactly what you said.


Well, the point still stands in the sense that looks is the factor that makes the difference between being approached and being ignored. Guys don't hit on girls because they look nice or intelligent. They hit on girls because they are good looking,

If you live in a fairly big city, I'd say the male attention you get is a quite accurate way to gauge your attractiveness. The uglier women will almost never (if ever) get approached while the model-types will get hit on all the time. There's nothing too shocking here.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe you should get a few piercings and start swearing like a sailor.

I never bothered trying to find guys outside of nightclubs and online dating. So I don't know what to say. Fashion isn't my thing. I had 3 girls approach me at school the other day asking if I wanted to join them in bible study. :haha


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

This is actually ironic, this is the stigmatized female version of the "nice guy" syndrome, which are both retarded.

This is kind of funny this is brought up actually because I said this about 2 of the girls I work with. I was sincere about it. I do think they are nice girls and I highly appreciate that. They are both very pretty too. Would I date them? No, but only because both are too young and under 18. Personally, I have a weakness for nice girls because they choose to be that way and not because they supplicate.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

There is no such thing like a "nice girl syndrome".


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

TPower said:


> There is no such thing like a "nice girl syndrome".


Both are retarded terms in my opinion because so many people misconstrue the meaning. As if being "nice" is a bad thing. Totally different than being insecure but people want to always link those things together.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

HollowPrince said:


> @ What TheTraveler said.
> 
> Personally I'd prefer someone like that, rather than someone '****ty' so to say.
> But that's just me.


****ty women don't date. so i think you are safe.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

TPower said:


> What you look like is the ONLY thing that determines if men will show romantic/sexual interest in you.


Those are usually the types of guys to avoid.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

TPower said:


> If you live in a fairly big city, I'd say the male attention you get is a quite accurate way to gauge your attractiveness. The uglier women will almost never (if ever) get approached while the model-types will get hit on all the time. There's nothing too shocking here.


My worst fears confirmed. *sigh*


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I always thought guys called girls good to try to manipulate them into "bad" behavior to prove they aren't all that innocent and wholesome. Just do whatever your sense of morality thinks is right and don't worry about being labeled.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

TryingMara said:


> My worst fears confirmed. *sigh*


No, they aren't. How you hold yourself is critical to how you are perceived and how others determine whether or not you are approachable. If you have low self confidence and generally look unhappy then the signals you give off will deter people from approaching you, even if you are attractive.

Have a look in the picture thread at the plethora of gorgeous woman we have on this site and if my memory serves me right, few of them actually get approached. Clearly it isn't due to their looks but I dare say more to do with how they hold themselves in public which is generally a side effect of SA/Depression, and thankfully things that you can overcome


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, it's not just looks. I saw this with my sister when I visited her in NY. She gets a lot of guys hitting on her and various people coming to talk to her. Cause she looks friendly and interesting. She's fashionable (wears dresses all the time), has some visible tattoos, and has a cute, little dog. So people make comments on the dog, the tattoos, and her clothes. And she is talkative and makes jokes all the time.

If you wear plain clothes and never give anyone eye contact, people won't come to chat much at all.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> not true. I dated a farm boy. He liked me cause I was a good girl. If you live in a city then it just takes longer since suburbs and rural areas are more family based compared to cities. I know its hard but you should not change yourself to get a guy. That will leave you with worse anxiety all the time. because you have to stay in your fake persona. Look for shy guys. You may have to do the befriending and approaching, but it will be worth it.


A lot of times people like that have a conservative ideology and I'm pretty liberal so I dunno how well that would work out.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> A lot of times people like that have a conservative ideology and I'm pretty liberal so I dunno how well that would work out.


you could not be any wronger. Some of the nicest sweetest guys are just to shy to do the approaching. What do you have to lose? you are having dating issues with being a "good girl". Try it.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> you could not be any wronger. Some of the nicest sweetest guys are just to shy to do the approaching. What do you have to lose? you are having dating issues with being a "good girl". Try it.


I'd be damned if I met with someone like that.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I'd be damned if I met with someone like that.


why?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> why?


I've been thinking. What defines a "nice" and "sweet" person. I think for women it's "someone who agrees with me with every single ideal I hold and represent and never dares criticize me for any belief I hold at all" Being "nice" seems more like a Yes man the thing people so dislike. It's funny if I'm ruled out as a nice person simply because I hold the notion that someone is wrong, a woman especially. Being the shy person I am, I'm nice I like to think that I am a person with manners and very respectful. But I guess if I ever dare disagree with a woman! He's a bloody monster! A hooligan, and a scoundrel.

So as a shy and "nice" person, I think I rule out some people I would ever approach.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I've been thinking. What defines a "nice" and "sweet" person. I think for women it's "someone who agrees with me with every single ideal I hold and represent and never dares criticize me for any belief I hold at all" Being "nice" seems more like a Yes man the thing people so dislike. It's funny if I'm ruled out as a nice person simply because I hold the notion that someone is wrong, a woman especially. Being the shy person I am, I'm nice I like to think that I am a person with manners and very respectful. But I guess if I ever dare disagree with a woman! He's a bloody monster! A hooligan, and a scoundrel.
> 
> So as a shy and "nice" person, I think I rule out some people I would ever approach.


that was really ignorant. nice doesn't mean a yes man. nice means someone who genuinely cares about you and wants to see you happy. Ive dated shy nice guys and we disagreed a lot but we still liked each other. If he never said no id leave him. I don't want a push over. I want a nice guy. Those two aren't spelled the same.
Nice does not equal yes man. You need to get out more.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

As a man i can tell you being labeled a "nice guy" is worse. 
A good girl is every guy's fantasy, a girl they can come home to and know she will be there, will never make a fool of herself because she is never drunk, a girl they can take for granted (unfortunately). A good guy is the same thing, except girls take the good guy as a pastime, a momentary fun. Bad guys are the ones they want. The whole good guys come last is crap, it's almost like a consolation price after the girl went through the whole "rebel without a cause" experience and enjoyed it far more than being with her "nice hubby" or "nice b.f.". They would change them for a James Dean type at any moment.
I'm 26, being the "nice guy" isn't nice anymore.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

TheTraveler said:


> that was really ignorant. nice doesn't mean a yes man. nice means someone who genuinely cares about you and wants to see you happy. Ive dated shy nice guys and we disagreed a lot but we still liked each other. If he never said no id leave him. I don't want a push over. I want a nice guy. Those two aren't spelled the same.
> Nice does not equal yes man. You need to get out more.


Yeah you know what I also care about people, can I be a "nice" guy now? We will always disagree with one another, good luck finding that yesman.

Also you're not any nicer as well, what makes you deserving of any other person's hospitality?


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Yeah you know what I also care about people, can I be a "nice" guy now? We will always disagree with one another, good luck finding that yesman.
> 
> Also you're not any nicer as well, what makes you deserving of any other person's hospitality?


I am not looking for a yes man.

Who said I thought I was? Also, people who are kind to me dont have one bad thing to say about me. If you are nice to me I will always be ubber polite and kind back. I suppose that is how I show my gratitude. But I keep that mostly for adults since people who are 18-25 tend to be brats who think the world revolves around them and their problems. When in fact it doesn't. People dont tend to have the aspiration to be kind and help others. I was raised by old people. Most of my family is in their 90's and my mom is 70 and i tend to do a lot of work helping others. It is how i was raised. I wont like this generation. You get a whole bunch of "Women are out to hurt you," or "guys just want sex". Whatever happened to being human and believing what goes around comes around?


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

Take it to pm or get a room. You'll just get another thread locked due to 'personal attacks' :roll


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

HollowPrince said:


> Take it to pm or get a room. You'll just get another thread locked due to 'personal attacks' :roll


I think it's better if I say nothing more.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Why do my threads always get so off topic...


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Sure keep saying that.
> 
> Yeah but I bet you they were thinking it. Oh pardon me surely I'm so self obsessed with my own little world to care about anyone else. Poor little me. I'm such a brat, I feel completely berated by this person who has no respect no any kindness in their heart for those of certain ages, her bias is surely well placed and completely makes it valid I don't call her out on her lunacy and respect her.
> 
> Women are more opt to put you in a difficult position in life, that's a valid point. As a guy, I kind of would like sex yeah sure, but there is the part of me that wouldn't mind someone who isn't bonkers to keep as a companion.


See you are being rude to me by telling me what I want in a guy. I know what i want and it isn't a yes man. You are merely showing how you are put in this category I have. I was telling her to try nice shy guys who may like her "good girl" appeal and you take it as invite to tell me what I want in a guy and then tell me that I am essentially the reason men talk **** about women as a whole.

The difference about me and you is that I don't have the gender hatred for man kind. I don't go around the forum saying that men suck poo poo butt and how they are out only to use women as sex objects. No I don't do that. If you look at this generation very few people try to make things last or care for other people. Why do you think the divorce rate is almost 50%? But if someone is nice to me I wont be mean to them. I know some people are nice and that doesn't go over looked by me. I have said what i had to say. If you want to label me a yes man seeking woman who is sucking out mens souls that is fine. But I propose that is more or less why you are single. You have a distain for a gender when only a select few has probably hurt you.

I am done with this. I refuse to keep up this bull**** about how you will tell me what I want. you are 21. What do you know about life experiences? You are young and probably haven't seen the world for what it really is. You see it how you want to see it.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

IDK I am called a "good girl" on ocasion, even now that I'm old, once in a while... 

Here's the thing, I just in general have a 'good' rep... it's not a bad thing...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> Why do my threads always get so off topic...


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> actually a "good girl" is attractive.... guys may want to have sex with the ****ty girl but they would much rather take the good girl home and introduce her to his parents...
> 
> ****ty= one night stand
> good girl= girlfrend


+1
That's a quality woman in my eyes. But if you want them to see you for who you actually are maybe dress and behave that way? Guys commonly mistake shyness for innocence but there is little you can do about that. Work on the shyness and take advantage of an opportunity to express yourself.


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I know for a _fact _that isn't true.


Kinda is true actually


----------



## Sourgirl25 (Mar 25, 2013)

max87 said:


> As a man i can tell you being labeled a "nice guy" is worse.
> A good girl is every guy's fantasy, a girl they can come home to and know she will be there, will never make a fool of herself because she is never drunk, a girl they can take for granted (unfortunately). A good guy is the same thing, except girls take the good guy as a pastime, a momentary fun. Bad guys are the ones they want. The whole good guys come last is crap, it's almost like a consolation price after the girl went through the whole "rebel without a cause" experience and enjoyed it far more than being with her "nice hubby" or "nice b.f.". They would change them for a James Dean type at any moment.
> I'm 26, being the "nice guy" isn't nice anymore.


So true.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> The other night these 2 guys came into my work who used to work there and started talking with me and my friend. At one point one of them was like "look how nice this girl is" and my friend chimed in "yeah she's a good girl." I'm starting to think part of my problem is that I come across as too innocent. And the funny thing is I don't even label myself a "good girl", but people put me into that category because I'm introverted. The problem is guys really aren't into girls like me and I'm kind of getting too old for the "good girl" thing to be cute. What can I do about this?


Suddenly this thread makes sense *So I might lose my virginity this weekend...*


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> You don't have a very high opinion of your gender, do you?


+1


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

illmatic1 said:


> actually a "good girl" is attractive.... guys may want to have sex with the ****ty girl but they would much rather take the good girl home and introduce her to his parents...
> 
> ****ty= one night stand
> good girl= girlfrend
> ...


freak in the sheets, lady in the streets.

I hate hearing "good girl", it sounds so .. dull.. boring.. monotone and safe, no offense to anyone who gets called it, but you probably have to show a little more attitude if you want to be seen differently.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually i love people who can be called "good" (ie kind, positive etc).

I would always choose a good girl over a not good one, provided the good girl is mostly the same or only a bit less good-looking than the non-good one.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Frostbite said:


> Suddenly this thread makes sense *So I might lose my virginity this weekend...*


It didn't make sense before that?


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

The replies in this thread haven't really got to the crux of the problem. It's not people thinking you're nicesweetwholesome that bugs you. It's people assuming you're innocent and inexperienced, and you want to go out and do something nuts - like losing your virginity to a total stranger - so as to have a story to tell. Those things don't have to go hand-in-hand. I've met lots of super nice people who do wild+crazy **** on their off-hours. It's your lifestyle and experiences that create the image you give off and not the other way around.

What are you doing that is leading people to think of you as a "good girl"? I'm guessing it's something along the lines of not being assertive enough, always agreeing and saying yes, never showing anger/frustration/negative emotions, never having "cool" stories to tell (which could be personal anecdotes or things that happened to the superawesomecool people you hang out with), never expressing unique and controversial opinions on things, blahblahblahblegh.

Those things can all be changed. It'll take a lot of work, though.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

All I ever want is to be with a good girl, yet only bad/loose girls have ever tried to flirt with me. I'm too shy and inexperienced and I don't know how to deal with that pressure so I act uninterested and standoffish and eventually they give up. I don't like the idea of being with someone who doesn't share my view of relationships. I'd much prefer to find a girl that liked me for who I was and shared some of my interests, a girl I could genuinely call a friend. My brother has told me other coworkers think I'm freakishly too nice. So I get what you're saying, it's frustrating trying to placate and please everyone and even then, that's no good. There's always something wrong with me no matter how different I try to act. So I just gave up on making friends at work.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Awkward girl wants to date non-awkward guys but in reality will be too awkward herself to sustain relationships with non-awkward guys hence will continue to fall into vicious cycle of depression and loneliness. What makes *you* so good compared to those potential partners?

Sound harsh? Well too bad. I'm Batman and I wanted Rachel but she blew up. *You can't always get what you want in life.
*


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I like good girls.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Awkward girl wants to date non-awkward guys but in reality will be too awkward herself to sustain relationships with non-awkward guys hence will continue to fall into vicious cycle of depression and loneliness. What makes *you* so good compared to those potential partners?
> 
> Sound harsh? Well too bad. I'm Batman and I wanted Rachel but she blew up. *You can't always get what you want in life.
> *


So what you're basically saying is try to go for awkward, not-so-attractive guys who would just be happy to have someone.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> So what you're basically saying is try to go for awkward, not-so-attractive guys who would just be happy to have someone.


Is it the awkward part that makes them unattractive... Or are all awkward guys coincidentally unattractive?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Sound harsh? Well too bad. I'm Batman and I wanted Rachel but she blew up. *You can't always get what you want in life.
> *


I'm just waiting for a user to name themselves bane and see u two argued all the time... SAS rises... The movie lol


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> So what you're basically saying is try to go for awkward, not-so-attractive guys who would just be happy to have someone.


Go for awkward, attractive guys. Explore to find a better match.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> I'm just waiting for a user to name themselves bane and see u two argued all the time... SAS rises... The movie lol


It'd be a BACKBREAKING argument, but I'm sure I'll come up on top and fly off into the sunset in the end!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> It'd be a BACKBREAKING argument, but I'm sure I'll come up on top and fly off into the sunset in the end!


Lol, I laughed harder at this than probably normal :lol


----------



## Kinos Journey (Aug 19, 2011)

TPower said:


> There is no such thing like a "nice girl syndrome".


There is.  If a woman believes 'guys don't want a nice girl like me; they'd rather date ****ty girls that hurt and dump them' _to the point that it effects their ability to relate to men_, they may be a 'nice girl'.

Granted, I categorize nice guys and 'nice guys' as different things. Nice guys are, well, nice. Just part of their personality. 'Nice guys' are, well, see above, switch the sexes, and you got it.

.... So that I don't get too off topic, I've been categorized at times as a 'good girl'. Doesn't bug me much, except sometimes people will hold me to a weird standard because of that. That, or you're seen as an easy mark for a cruel prank.

Yet, these things are sort of few and far between since I've left high school and generally don't date. LOL SA


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

People think I'm a good girl because I always appear focused and I have a soft, quiet speaking voice. I'm not an actual pushover though. I just generally don't give a **** about a lot of things.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I have the same problem. I think part of it is how I look. Maybe I should get some tattoos/piercings so people don't think I'm a goody two shoes :lol. I'm half serious.


----------

